# walang halaga



## Qcumber

walâ = without
-ng = linker
halagá = value
iyan = this / it

Are my sentences correct?
1) *Waláng-halagá iyán.*
= It's worthless.

2) *Walâ iyáng halagá.*
= It has no value.


----------



## epistolario

Qcumber said:


> walâ = without
> -ng = linker
> halagá = value
> iyan = this / it
> 
> Are my sentences correct?
> 1) *Waláng-halagá iyán.  *sounds colloquial
> = It's worthless.
> 
> 2) *Walâ iyáng halagá.  *sound a little poetic
> = It has no value.



Yes, they mean the same. You simply changed the place of *iyan*.


----------



## Consimmer

I wonder if _halaga_ is cognate with Malay _harga _(price or value).


----------



## epistolario

Consimmer said:


> I wonder if _halaga_ is cognate with Malay _harga _(price or value).



It is possible because Tagalog and Malay belong to the same family of languages.


----------



## Qcumber

Consimmer said:


> I wonder if _halaga_ is cognate with Malay _harga _(price or value).


Yes they are cognates. They both come from Sanskrit argha "value". The initial /h/ was added in Malay.


----------



## Qcumber

ffrancis said:


> Yes, they mean the same. You simply changed the place of *iyan*.


Thank you, FFrancis. I just wanted to make sure both positions were correct. 
I suppose this is not possible when *waláng* is replaced by *may*, but possible when iy is replaced by *mayroóng*.

1) *May halagá iyán.*
= It has some value. > It is valuable.

2) *May iyán halagá.
= It has some value. > It is valuable.

3) *Mayroóng halagá iyán.*
= It has some value. > It is valuable.

4) *Mayroón iyáng halagá.*
= It has some value. > It is valuable.


----------



## epistolario

Qcumber said:


> Thank you, FFrancis. I just wanted to make sure both positions were correct.
> I suppose this is not possible when *waláng* is replaced by *may*, but possible when iy is replaced by *mayroóng*.
> 
> 1) *May halagá iyán. *
> = It has some value. > It is valuable.
> 
> 2) *May iyán halagá.
> = It has some value. > It is valuable.
> 
> 3) *Mayroóng halagá iyán. *
> = It has some value. > It is valuable.
> 
> 4) *Mayroón iyáng halagá. *
> = It has some value. > It is valuable.


 
Btw, in daily conversations we would say: 

1. Negative
*Walang kwenta yan!* (from Spanish _contar_ or _cuenta_) 

2. Affirmative
*May halaga 'yan!*
*Hindi, may kwenta 'yan!* (Doesn't sound natural; perhaps, we only say this when we want to contradict the one who says *walang kwenta yan*.)


----------



## Qcumber

ffrancis said:


> Btw, in daily conversations we would say:
> 1. Negative
> *Walang kwenta yan!* (from Spanish _contar_ or _cuenta_)
> 2. Affirmative
> *May halaga 'yan!*
> *Hindi, may kwenta 'yan!* (Doesn't sound natural; perhaps, we only say this when we want to contradict the one who says *walang kwenta yan*.)


Perhaps you use *hindî *because it negates the whole statement whereas you would used *óo* if you agreed.


----------

